# Our dog is not doing well.



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Jasmine our 12 year old Border Collie, hurt her leg yesterday and hasn't been able to walk on it for over 24 hours. She had her knees fixed (they blew out) when she was four so having it injured is very bad. We rushed her to the emergency vet and they couldn't tell us really anything. They gave us pain medicine for her, but she is still in immense pain and my dad is pulling me out of school to go to the vet with our family. I'm pretty sure we're going to end up putting her down.

I've had her since I was little and I'm very very sad about this.

View attachment 93211


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hug: I hope she can be helped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray she will be OK.

She is a very pretty girl, poor thing.

If she just hurt it, it will be very painful. :hug:

Getting an xray will let you know what is happening there.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We got an x-ray yesterday and they couldn't tell anything because of all the arthritis.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I truly hope that maybe with some anti-inflammatory med and time she'll be ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

If there is nothing broke, it may take a while for her to mend. Arthritis doesn't help, that may be why she is in even more pain than usual along with her injury.

Rest, love and a bit of time may help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

((HUGS)) hope all works out well


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

So the vet believes she's torn either her ACL or meniscus, or popped a wire out of place. Most likely the meniscus is torn. All of those require surgery and we don't think it would be a good thing to put her through surgery and the healing time (not to mention pain) that comes with it. We do want to give her a little time, so we got some anti-immflamatories for her and the vet said we should know the prognosis in a week. If she gets a little better it may just be a strain (highly unlikely), if she doesn't then she tore something.

She's still in terrible pain and is lying down, whining. Both my parents are doctors and they believe it is the meniscus but are willing to give her some time. We just don't want to keep her in pain for very long, if she doesn't improve. We had a family talk last night and we're all prepared for what may happen. I've never known life without a dog and I'm dreading for when/if it does happen.
View attachment 93317


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor baby...Im sure its just as hard to watch her in pain as it is to make the choice to have her put down....Ive had to make that choice a few times...although it was right..didnt make it easy...((HUGS))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very hard. 

I don't want to sound mean or out of place, but have you thought about amputating that leg, if it is serious, the question is, she OK on the other back leg?
Dogs live well on 3. Amputating will take away the pain in that leg after it heals. Just an idea to have a few more years with her maybe? 
Otherwise, I pray it isn't serious.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We thought about amputating it but since her other leg is also wired and arthritic, it would just destroy the remaining leg. She had the surgery done on both back knees. The vet doesn't think it would do much other than hurt the remaining leg more. So far the anti-inflammatories and pain meds haven't helped her..Still praying that she somehow recovers. She has been struggling the last year, but nothing like this.

Here's the x-Rays that we received from the vet.

View attachment 93324

View attachment 93325


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Try warm compresses...also If you have access to quality ess. oils...these can help, maybe provide some relief....
here is a list of oil that can help...add a drop or two in 1 tablespoon carrier oil such as Coconut, sweet almond, avocado or olive oil and rub a few drops on location as often as needed...

birch
frankincense
lavender
lemon
Marjoram 
Myrrh
Oregano
Peppermint
Vetiver
Wintergreen ( can be toxic if taken internal in large doses..be be careful with this one)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is an option, but many people buy doggie wheelchairs for their arthritic pets ... perhaps that would help?


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

(sorry - just saw you considered this already!)

My sister used to work for a top orthopedic vet in Oakland. They would take in rescue dogs that were in bad shape, usually dog fight 'losers' and occasionally dogs hit by cars, but also some dogs that had this type of injury and the owners turned them over to shelters. One of the lessons she learned during her work at this vet, was that it often makes sense to remove a leg rather than repair an injury.

She said that side by side, the amputee would recover faster with less signs of pain (stress) than the dog who had repairs done. My sister felt the difference was so significant that she said she would never have a dog past it's prime get surgery if an amputation would eliminate the pain.

Just thought.

I can not abide a dog-less home. Sending <3 your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, I am sorry, I pray she will get better, it is so hard, I wish her other back leg was OK to do that, but it isn't, again I am sorry.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We definitely would do the surgery/amputation if she was younger. It's just a little different because she is so old with such severe arthritis.

She's not getting any better even though she's on anti-inflammatories and paint reliever. She just lays there whining and in pain. I'm not sure when we're going to make a decision but I hate seeing her in pain. It breaks my heart.

View attachment 93426


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. I have a dog with severe arthritis and she is now taking the highest dosage possible. Once that stops controlling the pain, we will have to put her down.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I am so very sorry. My heart hurts for her...and for you all. Check out turmeric with black pepper capsules. It is a powerful anti-inflammatory combination. It also is a pain reliever. 

Big (((Hugs!!)))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so pretty.

Suffering is hard to watch unfortunately.

I have taken some of my dogs to the vet and like you spend a lot of money to help and save them , with outcomes that were not good. 
Then had to make that decision to put them down, it was worth it be able to spend more time with them, but there is a time when we must say goodbye.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so very sorry :hug:
She is a beautiful dog , i LOVE Border Collies . 
What did your vet give for pain relief ? Im sure he didn't want to give too much so as to relieve all her pain since she could do further damage if she put weight on it or took a few steps on it. She cannot have that leg amputated with the arthritis in the others , she would break down completely very quickly.
But if the pain is too much for her , she may not be able to wait for relief. 
Your family has done the right thing by her to have considered euthanasia . 
Again , I'm so sorry , but it maybe the only thing left that would help her , i hate to say it , but i know you feel it in your heart. If she continues to cry throughout the night and day tomorrow , see if your vet will increase the pain meds , if not , you know its time to end her suffering...:hug:

I will keep her in my prayers tonight.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the well wishes. She is the best dog! Great with everyone she meets and just a sweetheart.

We've made the hard decision to put her down. She's not improving and was up all last night whining in pain. The appointment is at 5:30 this evening. I'm not sure I'll be able to make it until school is out - I just want to go home and snuggle with her.

View attachment 93475

View attachment 93473

View attachment 93474


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry honey :hug: its the hardest thing ever in life to do , i know , I've been there and so have all of us at one point in our lives. 
But in the end , its the kindest thing we as their keepers can do for them.

She sure is a beautiful dog , and what lovely pictures you have of her.
Cherish the memories and hold on to them dearly , one day you will be able to look back on them and smile again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry... :hug: I know how badly it hurts.... It's a very hard decision.... But, you are doing it for her own good and in love, I'm sure she would thank you for it. :hug: I'm so sorry Hun..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You are honoring her with the decision that is kindest for her, and hardest for you. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know it hurts but you are doing the right thing for her.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

On our way to the vet. Our whole family came to visit and she got two hamburger patties and now her favorite thing in the world - A car trip!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How wonderful she gets to enjoy what she loves most. :hug:


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

She's gone. 
View attachment 93505


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...what a gift you gave her..I know it hurts...Ive been right there...but when they hurt so bad..we bless them letting go...((HUGS)):hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry :hug: 
She's in a better place now , no pain and no suffering…
Rest In Peace sweet girl :rose:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

That is devastating, she was so beautiful. :hug:


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Still missing Jasmine, she was a great dog. I'm not even sure its hit me that she's gone - I still feel like I've pet her everyday.

We ended up getting a new puppy, and she's been a good one! Her name is Harley and she's a Border Collie cross. 5 months old and a complete sweetheart. She has many qualities that Jasmine did such as she has a nervous bladder, and is scared of certain loud noises! She also has taken Jasmines place in the closet and she lays there all the time.


----------



## LaManchaMom (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww....I'm so sorry. I hope everything turns out ok


----------

